# Rebuilt engine, steering funny?



## gotgoat (Nov 24, 2008)

:cheers Well I just got the goat back this morning... After the valve spring broke and dropped a lifter- lots of rebuilding. Extended warrenty paid for most- except 14 pushrods (I tried), a sensor and 2 spark plugs.
My question is, when I started off, the steering wheel vibrated a little and again when I left the store. I do not know if its been that long since I drove it or is that part of the break-in process? When the car is still running but in park the steering wheel kept turning a little. The car feels alright I guess, seems like you can hear stuff turning inside the engine (which could be normal-right?)
Will let my husband drive it tonight- although he will be VERY sad to find out about the 500 mile break-in. No 80 to work in the morning!HA
So is there anything to my complaint or is it just "she sat to long"


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The steering wheel shaking on take off sounds like an engine miss to me. No, it should not be doing it, and there should be no break-in time with the components you had replaced.


----------



## gotgoat (Nov 24, 2008)

*Dealer said...*

OK, I took the car back because of the vibration. They said that maybe airpockets in power steering. They said they did not hit the steering in anyway. They said that the steering had "shutter" on both sides around 10 & 1 oclock. Like I know what that is? I do know that when you are stopped or almost stopped- the steering wheel feels jerky like something is hung. They assured me I was safe and said call Friday and let them know if it is any WORSE, that makes me feel safe!Hopefully it will work it's self out-right?

She wants to go so fast, had garage fever!!!!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

They might have open the powersteering system for some reason. To bleed the power steering turn your steering wheel lock to lock multiple times.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

They may have had to take the steering shaft out to remove the engine. Not sure how/what may cause your problem, but maybe?? Also, the shaking could be flat spots on the tires from sitting for a while, but should go away pretty quickly, so not likely your cause.


----------

